# app qui ne s'ouvre pas



## christi-mac (27 Mai 2012)

si vous avez un solution merçi
Hello les appl chargé ne s' ouvre pas (celle qui sont pré chargé tel safari ou photo kiosque pas de problème) lors du clic l' écran devient noir une fraction de seconde comme si elle se chargerait et l' écran revient à la page d' acceuil des app.


----------



## ptibat (27 Mai 2012)

Quelle version wifi ? wifi+3G ?
As tu tenté le redemarrage de l'ipad ?


----------

